# allroad suspension repair and others



## ConcentricM3 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello, I'm looking to buy a allroad. I've read quite a bit on the forums about them, but I couldn't find much on DIY repairs on the allroad. 
I see that the suspension goes out, about how much are the parts that usually need to be replaced? And who here has done the repair them selfs? How hard is it? I've built my turbo m3 and am pretty mechanically inclined, just wanted to hear some opinions.
Also besides the turbos and timing belt what are the other issues that come up?
Thanks!
looking at a 03 allroad 6spd








-Andres


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: allroad suspension repair and others (ConcentricM3)*

i can't answer to the DIY part of it (honestly i don't think anyone in here actually does a lot of DIY stuff on this car).
you can talk to diive4sho in the air suspension forum (under technical in the main forums).... he has an allroad and is currently removing his factory air to do aftermarket. he might know.
i can say that other than turbos & factory air, the torque converter fails (there is a seal that fails)... there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason for it though, some were just somewhat faulty. so there isn't a typical mileage to look for or anything. never heard of that happening on an '03 though, so i think you might be ok there. also you should be fine with the turbos... its the '01s that have the biggest problems, being a first-year thing.
if you get a bentley or equivalent i'm sure it will walk you through a lot of the stuff you're talking about. if you built a turbo kit for an //M, i'm sure you can do the air suspension swap. for parts for the complete kit i'm guessing you're looking between $1500 and $3000 depending on how much of the system you're replacing.


----------



## ConcentricM3 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: allroad suspension repair and others (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

well I wouldn't want to change the air suspension that is on the car as I think its a great system. I was talking about replacing warn parts with factory equilalents


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: allroad suspension repair and others (ConcentricM3)*

My .02 to you would be to buy that '03 6MT. The questions you ask lead me to believe that yes you have been investigating the allroad somewhat indepth. You sound very capable of a DIY and that will save quite a bit. Suspension per corner you can probably get by at about $600. Drive in/drive out on all four corners at the dealer is around $4k.
Yes the two big hitters are the turbos and the suspension all the rest is normal maintanance.
In rebuilding an M3 you are in tune to the cost of German repair costs.
I feel an allroad would be a good purchasae for you.


----------



## ConcentricM3 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm trying to get it! waiting for the bank for the loan!
It's just what I was looking for too ! A back allroad, all options, and 6mt. Suspension was a bit of a worry, but if the turbos went out, I'd probably just upgrade. 
are there any DIY writeups on the allroad? I was on allroadfaq, but it didnt have too much info. Any info, links, or tips would be much appriciated, thanks!


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

http://www.audiworld.com/tech/wheel57.shtml
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/
There are lots of write-ups out there. You might have to search around a bit to find them though. You’re going to want a VAG-COM for sure, me I'm cheap so I bought a cable from Alpha-Bid, and I run a hacked version of 409. 
My Allroad will need a T-Belt soon, I'll probably do it myself, but luckily the local VW guru is a great guy, and always offers up good advice. Even better that his wife drives a hotted up 2.7T S4, so he already knows this motor well.

On a side note. My new air spring just showed up in the mail, and I swear to god, mine is leaking out the $2 O-Ring on the bottom of the strut, and not the airbag itself.
My car never leaks, unless on setting 1 or sometimes it will leak on 2, but never 3 or 4. After reading that air spring how-to, and having an air Spring in my hand, it becomes painfully obvious that that lower O-ring is probably just shot.
When I take the air spring off the car, I will examine it closely and possible at that time just change the 0-rings. I mean the O-Ring repair kit is like $30 (bolts, strut mount, O-Rings). And the Air Spring is over $500. So If I can hang on to that air spring until I do need it, great.
I've been fortunate enough to get to drive same pretty high end cars, and The Allroad is a unique and amazing piece of equipment, I prefer it over the SUV style stuff like the X5 and ML, the Volvo XC Cross Country is more comparable, but it doesn’t give you the same feeling when you are driving it. I don't really consider Volvo to be in the same class as the German stuff, although they do make great cars.



_Modified by G60 Carat at 10:47 AM 8-29-2008_


----------



## ConcentricM3 (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks guys! well looks like I'll be picking it up next weekend (too busy this one and have to drive out of state to get it). It's a black 03' 6spd allroad, can't wait!


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Just to update my air spring thing. When I got tn there my air spring looked a little rough, the rubber was way softer then th enew one. The seam where it rolls up was really feeling soft! The O-Rings that came out looked fine, so I don't think it was just an O-Ring. So I changed the spring and O-rings/bolts.
BTW that write up I posted above calls the 6 bolts on top of the strut "Torx" but they are actually 8mm 12 points, but if you've been around VW's or Audi's for a bit, you probably already have a set


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hope to see some pics of your new AR when you get it . Mine feels & rides like a charm now it's been back from the shop 1 wk now . Suspension finally acting right .


----------

